# Dany Atrache Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 29



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Alexandra Tretter, Carolin Loosen, Dasha Sushko, Iris van Berne, Isabella Lindblom, Isabella Oberg, Laura McCone, Rosanne Doosje



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

ja, das gefällt. danke vielmals.


----------

